# Article about Eos R system by DPreview



## xps (Sep 14, 2018)

https://www.dpreview.com/opinion/74...tell-us-about-canon-and-the-rf-mount-s-future

Mr. Butler writes his thoughts on the system


----------



## dak723 (Sep 14, 2018)

Generally positive, it seems. It is always funny when reviewers make comments such as "The pictures it takes are great," or "It also feels superb when you first pick it up: solid, comfortable and with well-positioned controls, at least for the most part," and then move along as quickly as possible as if those attributes aren't very important or interesting.

Well, ""The pictures it takes are great," is probably the most important thing for photographers. Along with ergonomics. But forum dwellers and most reviewers are so obsessed with technical innovation that they put almost all the emphasis on that. And that's one reason why Canon buyers are so ridiculed - they want a camera that takes great pictures and also feels superb in the hand - but that isn't a high priority for the tech-minded. The universal internet love that Sony is shown is only proof of that. The Sony FFs I tried (and briefly owned) did not take great pictures and was extremely uncomfortable to hold. Obviously the tech-minded review sites don't care very much about that.

So Butler tries to play it down the middle. The camera itself is not so hot, but the system shows promise of being hot in the long run. I guess from DPR, that's pretty good for Canon.


----------



## sdz (Sep 15, 2018)

dak723 said:


> Generally positive, it seems. It is always funny when reviewers make comments such as "The pictures it takes are great," or "It also feels superb when you first pick it up: solid, comfortable and with well-positioned controls, at least for the most part," and then move along as quickly as possible as if those attributes aren't very important or interesting.
> 
> Well, ""The pictures it takes are great," is probably the most important thing for photographers. Along with ergonomics. But forum dwellers and most reviewers are so obsessed with technical innovation that they put almost all the emphasis on that. And that's one reason why Canon buyers are so ridiculed - they want a camera that takes great pictures and also feels superb in the hand - but that isn't a high priority for the tech-minded. The universal internet love that Sony is shown is only proof of that. The Sony FFs I tried (and briefly owned) did not take great pictures and was extremely uncomfortable to hold. Obviously the tech-minded review sites don't care very much about that.
> 
> So Butler tries to play it down the middle. The camera itself is not so hot, but the system shows promise of being hot in the long run. I guess from DPR, that's pretty good for Canon.



I suppose some reviewers would find fault if Canon produced a new sensor that delivered specs on par with Sony. They'd even ridicule Canon if Canon were to adopt Sony sensors. That the R produces great photos is an afterthought.

I thought the review was mostly a mindless rehash of well known points, which the author used to obscure what his readers might find interesting in the new camera and camera system.


----------

